# Old War Horse



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Do you have any old war horses that have been through the wringer a few times yet they still have a place in your heart and on your track?

http://i.minus.com/i9oZ8dr4KNfWs.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibuLF6ODseDxxu.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibxV4Ez93gY2eS.jpg

Granted, on E-Bay these would be classified as "rare and hard to find," but we know better, Old Paint.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ya know, I do believe I have a couple of oldies but goodies around here that just might fit that description...





































Great idea for a thread. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

i have (no pic) an old aurora chaperall gt, that the wing is long gone over
the 40 + yrs. i've had it... 
replaced the struts w/ sanded smoothe toothpicks and a piece of curvered blister pack plastic..
painted it 2 match the car & ammazingly enough, it looks better than the original w/ an actual upscoop @ back of the wing...added new shoes & tires
it has ver low usage orig. shoe weren't worn, just corroded from age...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TCR Russ (May 7, 2012)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/album.php?albumid=267&pictureid=1615
Here's mine. The Energizer #0. This beast won 27 straight over two years. One day the right rear just flew off during a race. Earlier that day, my wife had informed me she was expecting. There was a moment of quiet and then (I believe it was my brother) one of the guys piped up and said "Yep, you can tell his wifes pregnant, the rabbit just died."


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yeah... I gotta horse.*

Frankie.... My go-to guy. Here he is shortly after I rescued him. Rescued just because of the decal (which I clearcoated). 










re-Shoed a few years later... dammit if this guy don't just keep runnin circles around everything I own... Maintenance?... oil sometimes. You don't mess with Frankie.










... that's like leaving fish to find fish. :dude:


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

My race Camaro from many years ago.....




















Crude by todays standards but it still runs well.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Nnn-Ice*

Oh Dave, I really liked it with the Wheels that came with it- as found :thumbsup:
That's a Sweet-Rod


tjd241 said:


> Frankie.... My go-to guy. Here he is shortly after I rescued him. Rescued just because of the decal (which I clearcoated).


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Love to find another F-Stein cartoon decal like this, but I can't ID the source. Screams 60's.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

aw man, I just saw (within the last two days) a complete decal sheet including that one and I cannot remember where. a much larger scale model kit or from a different slot manufacturer.
it'll come to me at 4 in the morning and wake me out of a sound sleep probably.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

*My warhorse*

Howdy Here is My " rescue slotcar' It's an original candy red Aurora Mustang. I couldn't believe it was soo hacked up. I paid over 50 bux for it on ebay and thank god it has a good running wildones chassis under it. It now has plenty of freinds and see quite a bit of track time
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This is as close as I can find.
Will this work?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

It's not perfect and I tried to take the distortion from the Hot Rod's curved trunk lid out of the image. Hope that it can be used. The image is about 1 inch across.
Thanks to Al's pics, I was able to get the artwork a little closer to the original.

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i'm kinda surprised this thread hasn't taken off... i thought EVERYONE would show off their old beaters. anyway, here's another one of mine:




























--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*I hope this qualifies ?*

Is this a Beater ? It's rough, and was ONLY just put back on the track a short time ago. But it has has prior race history and taken a few bumps and rubs


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Is this a Beater ? It's rough, and was ONLY just put back on the track a short time ago. But it has has prior race history and taken a few bumps and rubs


Are you kidding? That's perfect. Textbook example of a War Horse. Pretty awesome looking, I might add... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*F stein*



tjd241 said:


> Love to find another F-Stein cartoon decal like this, but I can't ID the source. Screams 60's.


now I remember where I saw it

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200777594865?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

LOL

.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry & thanks everyone... didn't mean to hi-jack the war horse show... 

 Hope this gets us back on track....


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

* Hi Gang
This has been my *go to* car for many years. Not the fastest, but a handlin beast! Its not this pretty now.....










This was after repaint #umpteen*


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my old TYco Mustang.After a repaint and numerous crashes.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*have to find my camera*

rick i check this thread often. just havnt posted any pics yet. are you kiddin me all my stuff looks like war horses!! lol. fact is i,m toyin with opening up a shop thread. been thinkin the shop will be called "ghetto speed" i did see the camera a few days ago i just cant remember where?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

More old ponies from the herd...

http://i.minus.com/iZ5Gc5S7c0U4M.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iblmaHBWibdnGY.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iRNqYSyYVNYrn.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibpQ9dMQztScOj.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibucY8FkdjSD1i.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iDLotMdQ71J00.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iMrpvxWcNjbra.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iQTbvCF05NI56.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibdI5IeteubhNB.jpg

These are all from my original A/FX collection circa 1971-1974. Some play wear (and tear) I'd say. The Javelin nose fix is plastic wood filler. The Tyco SuperBird in my original post was my car of choice on my 16 foot banked oval and it got dewinged pretty early in its career. I still use all of these with the Tyco body being my test body for testing and tuning 440X2 chassis. It has good venting to keep the chassis under test cool and I don't have to worry about breaking a good body.

Speaking of old war horses, cannot forget the Thunderjets:

http://i.minus.com/ibkVtyo6tWjlo3.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibdFUFPMrtUqY8.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iEBw3aVWlFdnr.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibo8FDasY9rcv.jpg


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*ain't so pretty anymore...*




























Lotta paint loss on this poor old gal. She was rescued from an epay resin blem lot, hogged out to paper thin, then tightly wrapped around a shaved down tyco chassis. A Lifelike rear end, and she rarely loses a heat! She sits so low in person, it ain't funny - you can see the standard height guardrail over top of her in the last pic. She's superfast, and'll hug the road like nobody's business!

Not my favourite car of all time, but definitely my favourite racer to win quarters on fridays!

john


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Welcome Fellow Closet Historians...*

... It's nice to see we all hang onto a couple "just because". Funny that despite everything shiny and new that passes before our eyes, we still value a few of our old favorites. I could no sooner part with some of mine than I could have walked away without them when I first bought them. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

alpink said:


> now I remember where I saw it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200777594865?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
> 
> ...


 
Mr. Al Pink take a few good snaps of that decal so Mr. NutherDave can re-print it at some point if he'd like to :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Got it...*

There *is* nowhere else like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

And for anyone else that would like to use these....

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx Paul. 
I'll still take some close ups of the body I have with that image on it before I ship it
if it sells


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Back to the Old WarHorses:

-Paul

















My early shot (1972idsh???) at a custom pan on a Tjet. Recently added the Alpha body when I cleaned up the chassis and got it running again.

















Here's a couple of bodies that survived HOPRA events in the 80's.









Local sponsorship from the 80's.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

pshoe64 said:


> Back to the Old WarHorses:
> 
> -Paul
> 
> ...


Wicklow's Hobby! I used to get all my slots at that place.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

hefer said:


> Wicklow's Hobby! I used to get all my slots at that place.


I used to run the place from 1986 through 1993.

-Paul


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

pshoe64 said:


> I used to run the place from 1986 through 1993.
> 
> -Paul


Yeah, I remember you behind the counter. Glad to see your still tinkering with these little things.


----------

